# Gypsum and Overseeding



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Is anyone opposed or have positive outcomes with applying gypsum during seed down? I've got compacted soils and I have gypsum and penterra on hand. I'm trying to time it where it won't impede seed germination in any way.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

i would think calcium would be good add but verify soil PH to determine best source


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Chris1 said:


> i would think calcium would be good add but verify soil PH to determine best source


These were done this March


----------



## JeffR84 (Apr 25, 2020)

You can add gypsum to increase your calcium and sulfur based on your soil test, but as far as I know there's no research that backs gypsum helping compacted soils.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

JeffR84 said:


> You can add gypsum to increase your calcium and sulfur based on your soil test, but as far as I know there's no research that backs gypsum helping compacted soils.


I was able to buy 50 lbs bags for $9 each so it's worth a shot!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

While gypsum doesn't technically bust up compaction if it helps water, and fertilizer, and therefore roots penetrate better it is often useful in fighting compaction.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

BobLovesGrass said:


> While gypsum doesn't technically bust up compaction if it helps water, and fertilizer, and therefore roots penetrate better it is often useful in fighting compaction.


That's sounds good to me! That's really what I care about, is getting the water to penetrate better.

I was thinking of getting down penterra and water it in and drop the gypsum after to better the odd of penetration.


----------

